# Sturmhaube oder Unterhelm-Mütze gesucht



## Big_Daddy (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche konkrete Empfehlungen für 

1)Sturmhauben, bei denen der Mund frei ist, aber das Kinn bedeckt werden kann.

2) alternativ eine schön warme Unterhelmmütze, die nicht ständig auf dem Kopf verrutscht und die Ohren wirkungsvoll vor Fahrtwind schützt.

Ich nutze momentan eine ganz preiswerte Unterhelmmütze. Die verrutscht aber ständig unter dem Helm.

Ich suche kein Tuch (Buff).

Was haltet ihr hiervon:

a) Mütze
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k507/a10517/bike-cap-ii.html

b) Sturmhaube preiswert
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ation-Start?ProductSKU=0015347&BackTo=phase_3

c) Sturmhaube mittlerer Preis:
https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=15988


Danke Euch

Torsten


----------



## michi the 3rd (15. Dezember 2008)

moin moin!
zum radlfahren hab ich zwar keine sturmhaube an, aber beim snowboarden wenns kalt is ziehe ich unter meinem helm die sturmmaske von odlo an. ist super warm und trägt nicht dick auf.







ciao michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (15. Dezember 2008)

Big_Daddy schrieb:


> [...]
> b) Sturmhaube preiswert
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ation-Start?ProductSKU=0015347&BackTo=phase_3
> [...]



Moin,

habe selber seit ein paar Jahren die ( oder zumindest eine sehr ähnliche ) Sturmhaube von Tchibo. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, hab die sowohl beim Skifahren als auch beim Radfahren an, hält super warm. 
Zieh die Haube aber meist noch über Mund und Nase, kalte Luft und dann noch Fahrtwind bekommen mir nicht gut - dabei hab ich dann meist das Problem, dass die Haube recht schnell feucht wird durch die Atemluft, tut der Wärmeisolierung aber keinen Abbruch; die Feuchtigkeit merke ich meistens erst zuhause beim Ausziehen. 
Die Haube läßt sich übrigens mit einem Kordelzipper zu nem Schal bzw. Schlauch umwandeln.


----------



## Sera (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie hier geschrieben, habe ich die Vaude Cap. Konnte sie unterdessen einige Male testen und bin sehr zufrieden. Sitzt bei mir top, kein verrutschen oder ähnliches. Vorallem hört man noch etwas von der Umwelt. Hatte auch mal eine von Gore auf, das Geraschel ging mir aber schon im Laden auf die Nerven.


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Ohren hier noch ein Tip


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Dezember 2008)

Cold Gear Hood von Under Armour
du kannst das untere Gesichtsteil entweder bis über die Nase ziehen oder halt am Kinn belassen, ist so geschnitten daß es "beweglich ist", wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.


----------



## willyweb (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
hatte mir eine aus Windstoppermaterial gekauft. Das geht gar nicht,
ich höre nichts und es "raschelt" wie verrückt. Saugt sich Fleece schnell voll?
Gruss, Roland


----------



## dubbel (16. Dezember 2008)

der vorteil von fleece ist ja eben, dass sich das zeug nicht vollsaugt.


----------



## Adler Horst (16. Dezember 2008)

gibts denn winddichte fleecehauben ohne raschelnde, winddichte schicht?


----------



## anne waffel (16. Dezember 2008)

Bedenke bei deiner Auswahl, das Nähte im oberen Kopfbereich sehr schmerzen können nach ´ner Zeit.

Anne...Haube


----------



## dubbel (16. Dezember 2008)

ach so: die beste helmmütze, die ich kenne, ist die von haglöfs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (16. Dezember 2008)

ich habe eine von specialized. die nutze ich nicht nur zum mountainbiken, sondern auch unterm bergsteigerhelm beim eisklettern oder im schlafsack, wenn ich in den bergen im winter draußen schlafe. die passform ist super und sie hält richtig warm. auch die ohren und die stirn sind komplett bedeckt. 
einziger nachteil. du hörst damit ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Hannes63 (16. Dezember 2008)

Alternativ kann ich aus dem Motorradbereich die Gesichtsmaske von Held empfehlen.Sie geht über Mund und Nase,wobei am Mundteil Öffnungen sind durch die man sehr gut atmen kann.Die Nase schaut ein Stück heraus,auch hierbei kann man sehr gut atmen.Die Ohren sind fast komplett bedeckt.Innenfutter aus weichem Flies.Der Halsbereich ist komplett geschützt.Die Maske ist mit Klettverschluss sehr gut einstellbar.Bei den kalten Temperaturen hat sie mir gute Dienste geleistet.Man sieht zwar aus wie ein Bankräuber,aber das ist mir egal.Seit ich keine Handtaschen mehr klaue,laufen mir die Frauen eh nicht mehr nach.  Zu finden bei www.louis.de

Gruß Hannes.


----------



## manuel123 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die HAD von deinem Link - bin superzufrieden damit!


----------



## spessarter (16. Dezember 2008)

... warum willst Du denn keinen Buff - ich fahre seit Jahren damit im Winter und kann mir nichts besserer vorstellen


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Versuchs im Winter einfach mal mit einem Skihelm .... da brauchst Du das ganze Fahrrad-Unterhelm-Mützen-Zeugs nicht mehr.

Ich gehe seit nunmehr 2 Jahren bei Temperaturen unter 5 Grad mit dem Skihelm auf Tour. Hat auch bei -15 Grad noch gut funktioniert.

Der Helm hat verschließbare Belüftungsöffnungen (auch unterwegs zu zu regulieren), so dass man auch bei etwas Anstrengung nicht mit Hitzeschlag vom Bike kippt.

http://www.leedomhelmets.com/frame_load.php?id=prophet

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## corsa (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 
Wenn ich ankomme ist meine Sturmhaube im Bereich Mund und Nase immer nass. 
Fahre mit der Sturmhaube dann noch am Abend heim. 
Deshalb hab ich mir bei Polo (Motorrad) eine Handvoll Sturmhaben gekauft. Somit kann ich die Haube am Abend  in die Wäsche tun. Das find ich angenehm.
Bei längeren Fahrten nehme ich ein oder zwei mit für zwischendurch wechseln.  
Bei Polo sind die so günstig, dass man ein paar mehr kaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bwp (17. Dezember 2008)

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, Sturmhauben aus dem Motorradbereich zu nutzen. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Qualitäten, die je nach Preis auch nicht rutschen. Zudem gibt es die beim Kauf eines Helmes meist gratis dazu. Also wenn Du jemanden kennst, der gerade einen Helm kauft und keine weitere Sturmhaube benötigt, hast'e eine.


----------



## frogmatic (17. Dezember 2008)

corsa schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mir bei Polo (Motorrad) eine Handvoll Sturmhaben gekauft.





bwp schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, Sturmhauben aus dem Motorradbereich zu nutzen.



Oder man schaut mal im Motorradbekleidungs-Fachhandel...

 




Ich bin kürzlich bei VauDe fündig geworden, die haben drei Helmmützen im Angebot, die alle über die Ohren gehen:
1. Nur Fleece
2. Fleece mit Windstopper vor der Stirn
3. komplett Windstopper

Der Fleece ist moderat dick, und alle sind mit Flachnähten. Gerade die mit Windstopper vor der Stirn ist prima, ich habe empfindliche Stinrhöhlen, da schützt die gut wenns schneller wird. Gestern war ich mit der windstopperfreien unterwegs, bei Temperaturen leicht über null, das war völlig in Ordnung. Verrutscht ist mir keine.
Habe noch eine Helmmütze von Mammut, die kommt aus dem Bergsteigerbereich und hat Windstopper genau und nur über den Ohren - die sind dadurch prima geschützt, auch vor Belästigung durch die Mitfahrer.

Vorgestern habe ich mal die Assos Robocap anprobiert. Sitzt gut, hat aber keine Flachnähte. Der verwendete Fleece-Stoff ist etwas dicker, und winddichter, als der von VauDe. Über den Ohren ist der Stoff doppelt. Die 29 EUR war's mir nicht wert.

Bei tieferen Temperaturen ist ein Helmüberzug ganz gut, da zieht der Wind nicht so stark durch den Helm, aber trotzdem kann das Schwitzwasser noch verdunsten.


----------



## bwp (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke, dass Du für mich etwas genauer gelesen hast ;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Dezember 2008)

..habe welche von vaude und von pearl izumi - nur fleece - sehr angenehm !!!


----------



## jiri (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir das Teil hier im Outdoorshop gekauft, für 14,95
Ein Test steht aber noch aus


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich kann die mütze von tchibo nur empfehlen, habe mir das teil auch gekauft und bin echt zufrieden damit. hält den kopf schön warm, wenn es richtig kalt ist. ich benutze es eigentl. nur als schal und für die ohren habe ich mir ein stirnband aus fleece bei decathlon besorgt. so komme ich gut durch die kälte. so richtig nass war es bisher noch nicht, nur vom schweiss am nacken, habe ich auch erst daheim bemerkt. und für den preis kann man nix falsch machen, denke ich.

gruß


----------



## Radverschandler (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich habe auch die Sturmhaube von Tchibo, die passt sehr gut unter den Helm und schön warm hällt sie auch, nach dem fahren ist sie im Mundbereich halt feucht, aber das würde ich sagen ist normal, ein auskühlen durchs feuchtwerden habe ich nicht festellen können, für die ohren gabs letzt bei aldi auch eine Mütze zum Joggen, die passt auch super unten den Helm wenns nicht ganz so kalt ist find ich die auch Prima.

Gruß Radverschandler


----------



## Pfleg dein Bike (24. Dezember 2008)

Darf man eigentlich mit Sturmhaube durch die Stadt fahren? Oder wird man von der Polizei angehalten?


----------



## anne waffel (24. Dezember 2008)

Pfleg dein Bike schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich mit Sturmhaube durch die Stadt fahren? Oder wird man von der Polizei angehalten?



Bevor Du zur Bank ´reingehst oder zum Geldautomaten, würde ich die Sturmhaube absetzten, um einen Herzkasper der Bankangestellten zu vermeiden.
Und die Polizei hält Dich an, wann sie will, ob mit oder ohne Maske, denke ich.

Anne...Vermummungsverbot (was für ein wunderbares Wort, mal dreimal langsam aussprechen und genießen, bitte)


----------



## MTB driver (24. Dezember 2008)

Bin von der Strumhaube nicht sehr begeistert, da:

- Die Atmung gestört wird
- Brillengläßer beschlagen

aber zum Warmwerden die ersten 1- 5 km ists Super, danach evtl zum Stirnband oder mütze aber da das Kin ja bedekt werden soll, hmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man nicht ganz so kÃ¤lteanfÃ¤llig ist, kann ich normale Baumwoll oder Seidenstoff Sturmhauben von z.b. Louis empfehlen, liegen bei 3â¬ das StÃ¼ck, sind halt nicht winddicht, aber bei Temperaturen 3-10Â°C vÃ¶llig in Ordnung! 

Ich persÃ¶nlich trage nur eine Windstopper MÃ¼tze von Gore, schÃ¶n warm. Die KÃ¤lte im gesicht stÃ¶rt mich nicht groÃ, solang die Ohren warm bleiben. Nur sollte man nach 2-3Stunden erstmal die Mundwinkel warm machen, sonst kommen beim Versuchen zu reden ganz merkwÃ¼rdige Laute bei raus


----------



## scalpel69 (26. Dezember 2008)

ich habe eine Unterhelmmütze von Addidas die ganz gut ist, vor 4 Wochen hab ich mir noch von Gore eine Windstopper Sturmhaube gekauft, die habe ich nach der ersten Fahrt erstmal mit der Schere bearbeitet um nicht bei der nächsten Ausfahrt den Erstickungstod zu erleiden.
Also Sturmhaube vor Mund und Nase geht gar nicht, im Orginalzustand ist das Ding fürs sportliche biken nicht zu gebrauchen. Nach dem Operativen Eingriff ist das Teil ganz angenehm wenn es unter Null Grad hat.


----------



## chris2305 (29. Dezember 2008)

http://bike-components.de/catalog/B...t+Cap?osCsid=a3dc2317942e1c3a223bc9526a924225

Als Unterzieh-Mütze kann ich die empfehlen. absolut winddicht und alles bleibt warm


----------



## dominik_mueller (29. Dezember 2008)

hab auch eine windstopper-sturmhaube von gorebikewear. hält schön warm, die nase ist frei durch so eine art lasche darüber und im mundbereich sind kleine löcher, so dass man dort auch atmen kann. wenns kälter wird, zieh ich eine baumwollmaske drunter (gabs mal auf ner gokartbahn für 1,50 ...).

vor der polizei muss man dmit keine angst haben. vermummungsverbot gilt nur bei versammlungen...    im straßenverkehr muss man nur aufpassen, wenn man völlig nackt mit dem fahrrad unterwegs ist, dann gehts evtl ab in die klappsmühle.


----------



## TomRider (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo....
also meine helmmütze ist von adidas. Die hält zwar super warm, gibt es jedoch nur in einheitsgrößen und die windgeräusche sind extrem laut!
außerdem habe ich noch eine sturmhaube von Vaude. Die hält auch super warm aufgrund gut angebrachter Windstopper.außerdem zwickt sie nicht unter dem helm. Jedoch klappt das mit Atmung nicht so gut=> ich fahre jetzt immer relativ langsam, damit ich schön durch die nase atmen kann....
gruß Tom


----------

